# Boston, Massachusetts & Beyond



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I have noticed that Boston is not getting a lot of exposure on SSC. Because I live in the Boston area, I have many pictures of Boston, suburbs & nearby towns. I will start sharing them on this thread for anyone that is interested. 

We will start with the Boston Public Library on Copley Square. Designed by Charles Follen McKim of McKim, Mead & White. Circa 1895.






































Dining Room overlooking library's inner courtyard:









Library's courtyard:




































The library faces Copley Square:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Farmer's market taking place on Copley Square:














































Trinity Episcopal Church faces Copley Square towards the library:



























Statue of John Singleton Copley, 1738-1815, American painter during colonial era & namesake of Copley Square.



















More pics later....


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful city, I was looking for a Boston thread but couldn't find it until now 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Boston looks superb.

My friend ( born in N.Y, but who lived in Boston a while) tells me I'd love the city. I have always been interested in it.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

By far the most beautiful city in the States. Boston is great! :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments. Here are a few more:



















This guy sells his paintings on the street & asked me to take his picture.



























Ladies who lunch enjoy dining on Newbury Street:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Near Berklee College of Music everyone has a guitar attached to their back:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Yes, Boston looks great. I'll have to put it on my 'to visit' list. :cheer:

And maybe, I'll have to go to a Red Sox game - now that L.F.C shares with it - the same owners!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Openly Jane, I will be showing pictures around Fenway Park (Red Sox) soon.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Fenway Victory Gardens established in 1941 to raise vegetables during WW2 are an official Boston Historic Landmark.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Scenes around Fenway Park - home of the Red Sox:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Scenes near Kenmore Square:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

A sidetrip to visit a pick-your-own farm in near North Andover.

This is North Parish Unitarian Universalist Church in North Andover. Parish first established in 1644. Current church building dates to 1836. The tower contains a Paul Revere bell cast in 1806.


















The farm -- I didn't pick any apples. Too much work & dust for me.









Looks like they have birthday parties in the barn:


















Johnny Appleseed entertained the children:









Back home with my little beagle, Margo!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Cute dog.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Lovely street scenes from Boston. I think you should post more of your photo-threads over here, Expat.


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

I loved, beautiful photos


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Manrush, Openly Jane, & YagoHoffman.

I am glad people like the pictures and will post more.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

The following group are pictures I took on Newbury Street which is known for it's fine shopping. They were taken in March towards the very end of winter. This neighborhood is called Back Bay. It was part of the bay/marshland and filled in to allow development.

The first photographs are of Emmanuel Episcopal Church (Anglican) built in 1861. Fitting because it was Newbury Street's first building after the Back Bay was filled. 

The first window shown was designed by Frederic Crowninshield. Unusual because it is does not depict a biblical person or story. This picture does not do it justice.



















































































That's enough church, let's stroll Newbury Street:
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































One block over to the Copley T Station. Time to go home.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Expat said:


> I have noticed that Boston is not getting a lot of exposure on SSC. Because I live in the Boston area, I have many pictures of Boston, suburbs & nearby towns. I will start sharing them on this thread for anyone that is interested.


Brilliant idea. Im definately interested.

I've long been fascinated by Boston, but was never sure why. Was fortunate enough to visit there for the first time last summer. Got to do all the cliched stuff- Fenway Park, Boston Common. Im a library nerd though and one of my highlights was, you guessed it.... visiting the Boston Public.... 

Looking forward to seeing this thread develop further.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Milan Luka.


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

I would like to get to know Boston better--never been. Does it have much of a "street-scene"--I mean in the sense of hustle and bustle, outdoor cafes etc?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics of Boston.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Boston is great - it's very European, with all the rowhouses and old churches and palaces, but remains quintessentialy American. Great photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW - what a fantastic, thread, city and photographs. I could quite easily live in one of those Row Houses - if only Auckland had more of them  Thanks for the great tour and I will definitely be visiting more often


----------



## cMags13 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah Boston!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

streetlegal said:


> I would like to get to know Boston better--never been. Does it have much of a "street-scene"--I mean in the sense of hustle and bustle, outdoor cafes etc?


The streets are generally busy. Outdoor cafes when the weather is nice.

Thanks to everyone for all the great comments!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

The following pictures feature the North End. Boston's North End is known as an Italian neighborhood. 

After getting off the T at the Haymarket Station, you cross this park to reach the North End.









In the North End:




































Padre Pio makes his first appearance of the afternoon:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Interior of the famed Old North Church:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Padre Pio again!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Paul Revere's house:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Rose Kennedy Greenway:


















Sometimes you can find a view from a parking garage. And sometimes you will find old Cadillacs:


















Looking back towards the North End:









More Pedro Pio revelers:









More North End:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

War memorial behind Old North Church


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Rose Kennedy Greenway:


















Not the North End - on the way back to Haymarket Orange Line Station:









Ciao from my kitty:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Really nice, and most importantly live photos. kay: Thank you!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos :cheers:


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed. What neighborhood is the procession in?


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

brilliant photos expat!! :cheers:

PS: are we allowed to post photos as well or is this your own showcase thread?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Brilliant captures Expat.


The people shots are very atmospheric: a combination of blue-collar and Italianate in feel. That Italian flavour gives great life and animation to the streets.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from downtown Boston  ...and your kitty is cute


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice photos from a very nice city  What's going on with that padre Pio thing? I know the history behind the man, but what's up with all those dollar bills?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

sidney_jec said:


> brilliant photos expat!! :cheers:
> 
> PS: are we allowed to post photos as well or is this your own showcase thread?


^^^Because I have so many Boston pictures to post, I would prefer to keep this soley as my thread. Hope that is OK with everybody.

Regarding, Padre Pio ---- I don't know anything about him or the processions, except what I have learned by Googling. I don't think he is considered a saint in my church (Episcopal/Anglican). Apparently, the Italians of Boston's North End like him. It was completely by accident that I was there for the procession. It made a great opportunity to photograph people. Typically, I am uncomfortable aiming my camera at strangers on the street, except in situations like this where it is welcome or goes unnoticed.

I am pleased by all the wonderful comments! Much appreciated!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

For a change of pace, I am going to show some pictures of a suburban area. In fact, this is the town where I live.

Melrose is seven miles north of Boston. Settled in the 1600s, much of the development was in the late 1800s when the commuter rail lines from Boston opened. Many residents of Melrose are within walking distance of a train station. 

Melrose gets it's name from a town in Scotland. The landscape reminded an early settler of Melrose, Scotland. 

The first picture shows the Boston skyline as seen from one of our hills:




























This is a school converted into condos:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More of Melrose (suburban Boston):



















































































This building, with the flags, is called Memorial Hall. Home to the nation's oldest continuing all-volunteer symphony orchestra.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose...


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose...


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose...


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose...


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Melrose...




































Library:









St. Mary's Catholic Church









Trinity Episcopal Church













































Hope you enjoyed seeing Melrose!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Melrose looks like a nice suburb to move to if one wishes to be within good distance of work in Metro Boston.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

manrush said:


> Melrose looks like a nice suburb to move to if one wishes to be within good distance of work in Metro Boston.


Yes, Manrush, that is true. My partner and I have always liked living in the core city. But, we wanted a house with a yard for our two dogs. And because detached houses in the city of Boston can be very expensive, we found a modest house we could afford in Melrose near the train. Some people move to the suburbs for their kids, we did it for our dogs!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> AWESOME!


Does it remind you of residential & suburban areas of Ohio cities? I think New England & Ohio can look similar. Especially in areas developed in late 1800s & early 1900s.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Melrose looks like a great place to live - especially if you have kids ( or dogs!).

Some lovely homes, and clean and pleasant high streets.

I can see why you would want to live there.

How often do you go into Boston itself? ( apart from work!)


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Melrose looks like a great place to live - especially if you have kids ( or dogs!).
> 
> Some lovely homes, and clean and pleasant high streets.
> 
> ...


Openly Jane, the train stops around the corner from my house with only six stops to downtown Boston. It is easy for me to go into Boston, but I don't have much need to go. Everything I need on a daily basis is nearby. We go into the city about once a week or every two weeks to try a restaurant or explore a neighborhood.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Next, I will feature Chelsea, which is across the river from downtown Boston. Chelsea has always been a neighborhood for new immigrants. First settled in 1624and named after the neighborhood in London. I took these pics last winter.

Enjoy the tour of Chelsea and her amazing views:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Chelsea:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

@Chadoh, you must visit!!!

@Benonie, you must visit, too!!! 

@Raider12 - Hello my friend! Wonder what I show them next. Haverhill?


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Expat said:


> @Chadoh, you must visit!!!
> 
> @Benonie, you must visit, too!!!
> 
> @Raider12 - Hello my friend! Wonder what I show them next. Haverhill?


yeah! i think they'll love it


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Now we go to Haverhill, MA:

Haverhill, MA, with a little more than 60,000 people is on the beautiful Merrimack River. It is served by MBTA commuter rail to North Station in Boston as well as local bus service. The Downeaster, Amtrak rail service, stops in Haverhill between Boston & Portland, ME. 

For me, the defining feature of Haverhill (besides the river) is the seemingly endless supply of old mill/factory buildings that have been converted into loft condos/apartments. All within a couple of blocks of the T commuter rail station & the dining/shops of downtown Haverhill. 

Flickr loaded these in the opposite order of what I wanted. So my favorite downtown pics are towards the end. It was a pleasure taking these pictures:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Haverhill:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Haverhill:

The Blue Fin Restaurant serves a delicious meal:











Haverhill was a shoe manufacturing center:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

A lot of the downtown restaurants have these decks that overlook the river:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a beautiful city!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love New England!

What a great community. Haverhill looks very pleasant and comfortable.

I love American homes. Some of the ones you picture are colourful and fabulous - so much more floor space than your average British home.

Do you know what? I could look at pictures of shops, cafes and restaurants *all day.*


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

We woke up to a snowy morning. It made me think of these pics from last winter.

The following area is in Cambridge between the Lechmere T Station and the Harvard Square T Station. Most of the pics are in the Inman Square neighborhood. Lots of dirty snow! Last winter was a tough one.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Inman Square area:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Inman Square continued....


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

*Time to head home:*


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, I think I may have posted some duplicate pictures above. I don't have time to fix it right now. Maybe later. If you are reading this, it is too late anyway...


----------



## cMags13 (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the Inman Square area. I try to walk there once a week.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

cMags13 said:


> I love the Inman Square area. I try to walk there once a week.


It is a great area. I need to go back there and take pics in the summertime.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More interesting images. Lots of life and vitality.

I like the look of those american-style water hydrants that I have seen in quite a few of your pictures


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! Is the snow from the storm this week?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks again, Jane.

Chadoh, these pics are from last winter. We didn't get that much snow this week. At least, not in my area. It was much further as you go north and away from the coast. We just got enough to cover the grass and is now melting. You can see some of our current snow on my Salem/Halloween thread.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Charlestown was settled in the 1620s with many colonial-era buildings to show for it. Named after King Charles I, it lies at the mouth of the Charles River. Charlestown is now a neighborhood of Boston, but once was it's own city and capital of the Massachusetts Bay Colony. After the Irish potato famine of the 1840's, Charlestown became a stronghold of Irish working-class families. It is now heavily gentifried with upper-middle class/professional types. In the 1960s, 'urban renewal' forces wanted to clear 60% of the neighborhood for new development. Fortunately, it was voted down and only 11% was cleared. There appears to be some public housing around the fringe, which I suspect is a result of that 11% that was cleared.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Charlestown:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Charlestown continued ---(By the way, all these pics were taken in the early spring)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There are, certainly, lots of terrace/row houses in these pictures.

It reminds me of the Alamo Square area of San Francisco - are you familiar with SF?

Very close to the city centre - yet, pleasant residential streets - and because of the hills, great views and perspectives.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> There are, certainly, lots of terrace/row houses in these pictures.
> 
> It reminds me of the Alamo Square area of San Francisco - are you familiar with SF?


Yes, there are plenty of terraced houses here. I tend to call them townhouses. It seems we have different names for them. Sometimes the terms are interchangeable and sometimes have different connations, depending on where we are from. For me, the term 'rowhouse' has a working class sound. 

And yes, I can see the SF comparison in regards to Charlestown.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Expat said:


> Yes, there are plenty of terraced houses here. I tend to call them townhouses. It seems we have different names for them. Sometimes the terms are interchangeable and sometimes have different connations, depending on where we are from. For me, the term 'rowhouse' has a working class sound.
> 
> And yes, I can see the SF comparison in regards to Charlestown.


I *love* San Francisco - the only U.S city that I have been to.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

SF is a very special city. You must see Boston one of these days!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Boston - pictures taken in early spring 2011.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Boston - early spring:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Boston in early spring:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

...........


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think your pictures are just great. Very professional, and such a range & variety. All that goes to create a sensual impression of, actually, being in Boston.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Jane, thank you very much! Though, I must say that I am not professional!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

plaid bell bottoms? did i see PLAID BELL BOTTOMS? :lol: maybe they've made a comeback but i wasnt aware of it:cheers: great stuff as always, Expat!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> I *love* San Francisco - the only U.S city that I have been to.


Boston and San Francisco have a lot in common.........and I love it too, my favorite US city


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

raider12 said:


> plaid bell bottoms? did i see PLAID BELL BOTTOMS? :lol: maybe they've made a comeback but i wasnt aware of it:cheers: great stuff as always, Expat!


I never know what is stylish. Every trend passes me. Have they made a comeback or is he setting new trends? I don't know.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

The following pics are of South Boston, often called Southie. Southie is known as a working-class Irish neighborhood. It is located near downtown and attracting young professional types.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

........................


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Southie:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Southie:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Southie:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Even though it is, clearly, a blue-collar area - the colourful buildings and its presence on a hill & with a waterside frontage gives it some appeal.

There was an army of yellow school buses in one picture - do all children take the bus to school?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Even though it is, clearly, a blue-collar area - the colourful buildings and its presence on a hill & with a waterside frontage gives it some appeal.
> 
> There was an army of yellow school buses in one picture - do all children take the bus to school?


Jane, I don't live in Southie, so I cannot say for sure. However, I think most or many Southie children walk to school. I don't think this army of buses represents the neighborhood school district and is actually a place for the buses to wait mid-day for schools all over the city. Or possibly, for visiting school districts as the students go to museums & events. For instance, the John F. Kennedy Library is near this location. No doubt, many students from around New England visit the JFK library, which is a museum to his presidency. I just added the picture because I found it visually interesting.

There is an irony in finding an army of school buses in Southie, as the neighborhood is notorious to it's angry reaction to forced busing. Forced busing means sending kids to other school districts to balance races. Back in the 1970s, Irish families in Southie rioted when they learned their children would be bused to a black school in Roxbury & vice versa.

^That is a bit of ugly history in regards to Southie. Another ugly bit is the Irish mafia. I don't know if ****** Bulger is in the news there, but he is a famed Irish mobster from Southie that has been caught after living on the lam for years.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Expat said:


> Jane, I don't live in Southie, so I cannot say for sure. However, I think most or many Southie children walk to school. I don't think this army of buses represents the neighborhood school district and is actually a place for the buses to wait mid-day for schools all over the city. Or possibly, for visiting school districts as the students go to museums & events. For instance, the John F. Kennedy Library is near this location. No doubt, many students from around New England visit the JFK library, which is a museum to his presidency. I just added the picture because I found it visually interesting.
> 
> There is an irony in finding an army of school buses in Southie, as the neighborhood is notorious to it's angry reaction to forced busing. Forced busing means sending kids to other school districts to balance races. Back in the 1970s, Irish families in Southie rioted when they learned their children would be bused to a black school in Roxbury & vice versa.
> 
> ^That is a bit of ugly history in regards to Southie. Another ugly bit is the Irish mafia. I don't know if ****** Bulger is in the news there, but he is a famed Irish mobster from Southie that has been caught after living on the lam for years.



There has been some social engineering in liverpool too; in that one particular school has had many pupils from outside of the catchment area, metaphorically "bused in" - creating a very multi-ethnic school population.

No, not aware of ****** Bulger. 

Liverpool gangsters are known for their international drug-dealing activities - and for tit for tat shooting and acts of arson & firebombing against rivals.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

There is a movie based somewhat on ****** Bulger called 'The Departed' with Leonard DiCaprio & Matt Damon. The movie was shot in Southie with accents and all. Now that ****** has been caught, Ben Affleck & Matt Damon intend to make a movie about his life. Anyway, ****** is big news right now in Boston because they just recently found him living in California after 16 years on the lam. I am sure we will be shown every minute of the trials.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some great and some unusual shots here. I noticed that long row of schoolbuses too. Nice sight for photographers indeed.
What's that gigantic obelisk near the harbour for?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, Benonie!

The obelisk is a monument for the revolutionary war Battle of Bunker Hill, which took place in 1775. You can see closer views of the monument a few pages back in this thread. It is located in the Charlestown neighborhood. In the photographs of Charlestown, you may notice the modern bridge with obelisks as a nod to the memorial


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I love Boston, my friend will be visiting his family around Spring of 2012, I may just tag along with him. I would love to explore the city once again.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> I love Boston, my friend will be visiting his family around Spring of 2012, I may just tag along with him. I would love to explore the city once again.


You should if you can.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

fozzy said:


> I stayed at the sheraton near boston common back in 2003 and loved the city. I think it has a very good mix of old and new architecture and has a certain buzz about the place.


Thanks for your nice comment!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Somerville, MA, on T's red-line subway (and maybe some other lines?), commuter rail, and multiple local bus lines. This area has become popular with young people because it is near Cambridge/Harvard Square but not as expensive.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Somerville:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Somerville:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Somerville:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Somerville continued:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Views from Prospect Hill in Somerville:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Views from Prospect Hill in Somerville:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Somerville looks like a buzzy & vibrant suburb - very mixed and metropolitan.

I really like the tram car restaurant, and that incredible looking church.

One thing we noticed and were shocked by in San Francisco was the number of homeless people; pushing shopping trolleys around full of their 'possessions'.

I noticed two such people in your pictures.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Somerville looks like a buzzy & vibrant suburb - very mixed and metropolitan.
> 
> I really like the tram car restaurant, and that incredible looking church.
> 
> ...


When Ronald Reaganhno: cut funding for mental hospitals in the 1980s, the streets were filled with homeless people overnight. Before that, it was rare to see homeless people & beggars, except for the occasional town drunk.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

We took a quick day trip to Amherst & Northampton today. I didn't have time for a thorough tour or take as many pictures as I would have liked. 

Amherst & Northampton are about 100 miles west of downtown Boston and very close to each other. Amherst is a primarily a college town with Amherst College, University of Massachusetts & Hampshire College. Northampton is a county seat and home of Smith College. Northampton is known for it's large LGBT community, especially for such a small town.

Like I said, this is not a complete tour, just a few pictures I managed to snap:

Downtown Amherst:































































Birthplace & lifelong home of Emily Dickinson:











Statue of Noah Webster (known as man behind the dictionary) on grounds of Amherst College. He was a co-founder of the college. It seems that he had unusally large hands & feet:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I am calling this one "Losing Autumnal Grasp As Winter Approaches".:haha:























































This is Robert Frost. He taught at the Amherst College:










The rainbow flies all over Amherst & Northampton:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

More Amherst:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Now in downtown Northampton:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

My dad had a car like this when I was a wee lad in the 1960s. It was white with light-blue interior:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

A glimpse of new houses along the highway:










Crossing the Zakim Bridge means we are almost back home:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really appreciated that little tour.

It was good to see Emily Dickinson's home: I finished reading, not too long ago, a biography entitled 'Lives Like Loaded Guns', and the house featured heavily, since she was self-confined within it for most of her life.

'Urban Outfitters', in Northampton, certainly has an impressive building as their store.

Where do people work in such communities? American settlements are so far apart, and often many miles from big cities.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> I really appreciated that little tour.
> 
> It was good to see Emily Dickinson's home: I finished reading, not too long ago, a biography entitled 'Lives Like Loaded Guns', and the house featured heavily, since she was self-confined within it for most of her life.
> 
> ...


Amherst & Northampton are college towns with over 30,000 students. Therefore, I assume most employment stems from education. Northampthon is the seat of Hampshire County government, which would bring employement in government, including the county courthouse--lawyers, etc. Much of the economy seems to be supported by the arts & retail. The towns are only 18 miles north of Springfield, MA, which is a rather large city. In fact, Hartford, CT (Capital of Connecticut), Springfield, MA & several other towns clustered near each other along the Connecticut River (including Amherst & Northampton) have a nickname of Knowledge Corridor. A nickname promoted by the Chamber of Commerce no doubt. I have some nice photos of Hartford & should post them. Amherst & Northampton are probably full of college students from Boston, but too far away to be in our commuter belt. 

The Emily Dickinson home is a museum. We intend to go back to explore the museums and other attractions.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

A quick trip through Dorchester, a neighborhood in the city of Boston. Actually, it is a huge area with many neighborhoods within. 

The Mattapan Trolley starts at the Ashmont T Station, where you can transfer from a regular T train to the trolley. Or the High-Speed Line, if you can believe that name! It is more cling-clang goes the trolley than high speed.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

..........................

This is Ashmont T Station:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I swear that head was not floating there when I took this picture:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Scenes of Boston from the Cambridge side of the Charles river:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, you're as prolific as me:lol:

Seriously, great photos, as usual.

Boston's blue-collar neighbourhoods look, somehow, a lot more colourful than their British equivalents.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Hey, you're as prolific as me:lol:


Ha! I wonder if I post too many pics. I am sure it can be overwhelming. Most of my backlog pics have been posted, so I will be posting fewer & current photographs -- for the most part. Really, I love doing it.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful Boston.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Boston is truly San Francisco's counterpart in the East Coast, beautiful!! Love both cities!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I absolutely loved that tour! Followed it from beginning to end. I fell in love with Boston when I was there, and long to go back. Maybe next summer. Also fell in love with your little dog Margo, and wanted to pick her up and hug her!! :yes:

p.s. If there are any other photos of Episcopalian Church interiors/exteriors, please post them. It is interesting to see how they are similar to/different from the evolution of the Anglican Church here in Canada.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

The photos are :bow: Especially love the Matapan Trolley and the cemetary. Boston sure is a very charming and vibrant cityThanks for the pics :cheers:


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

Great shots throughout, you got skillz!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Taller said:


> I absolutely loved that tour! Followed it from beginning to end. I fell in love with Boston when I was there, and long to go back. Maybe next summer. Also fell in love with your little dog Margo, and wanted to pick her up and hug her!! :yes:
> 
> p.s. If there are any other photos of Episcopalian Church interiors/exteriors, please post them. It is interesting to see how they are similar to/different from the evolution of the Anglican Church here in Canada.


Many thanks! I like to photograph churches. I always take note of Episcopalian/Anglican churches because that is what I am. Catholic churches are fun, too, because they are often open and quite beautiful inside.

By the way, little Margo is very huggable!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Crash_N said:


> The photos are :bow: Especially love the Matapan Trolley and the cemetary. Boston sure is a very charming and vibrant cityThanks for the pics :cheers:


Crash-N, your comments are much appreciated! I love subways, trolleys, trams, etc. The Mattapan Trolley is cute because it is so old fashioned.

@gmoney, jbkayaker12, madridhere - thanks for for looking and your comments.


----------



## cbcake (Oct 30, 2011)

manrush said:


> Wow, Chelsea is a pretty urban suburb.


Ya its denser than Boston, something like the 30th densest city in the country.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I found some more pics I want to share. These are from a month or two ago. Mostly suburban locations - I will note the town name.

Malden









Moroccan restaurant in Malden. Yummy.









Asian supermarket in Malden.









Malden - this place prepares fantastic homemade pasta.









Malden









Malden - Asian supermarket









Malden - on top of apartment building. Caught my eye for some reason









Melrose - retirement home marketed to gay seniors









Malden WWII memorial









Malden - popular Irish pub


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Malden - Union soldier memorial









Malden









Malden









Malden - I have a thing for mid century balcony buildings - even modest ones.









Malden - this park is a popular place for Tai Chi meetups









Malden









Malden









Saugus Iron Works - 17th century house









Saugus Iron Works - dates to mid 1600s, now a national park









Saugus Iron Works









Saugus Iron Works









Saugus Iron Works


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Saugus









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus (remember, I have a thing for balcony buildings)









Saugus 









Saugus - I have a thing for working boats









Saugus - I watched them haul seafood from this boat


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Saugus









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus - Best donuts in the WORLD! 









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus - Most houses in Saugus are well kept so this house stood out to me. And then I noticed the subtle details. I would love to give this house some paint & love.









Saugus - Cliftondale neighborhood









Saugus


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Saugus 









Saugus









Saugus









Saugus









I bought two pumpkins from him









Saugus









Saugus Town Hall & War Memorial









Saugus









Medford


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Revere









Revere









Revere









On Revere Beach









Marsh & Boston skyline









Beachmont section of Revere









Beachmont









Beachmont









Beachmont T station









Beachmont









Beachmont









Beachmont









On Revere Beach









Revere Beach









Revere Beach









Revere









Bridge between Revere Beach & Lynn









On Revere Beach









Revere


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Behold Revere!









Revere









Revere









Revere









Medford









Melrose









Malden









Malden









Malden- Fellsmere Pond









Malden









Malden - Fellsmere Pond - Another Malden location for Tai Chi meetups


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Malden









Malden









Malden









Green Line in Boston









My kitty!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^So many appealing neighbourhoods.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the Town Hall in Saugus ...and your kitty :lol: Thanks for sharing Expat


----------



## cbcake (Oct 30, 2011)

Expat said:


> More Somerville:


The Porter/Mass ave shots are actually in Cambridge. By the way if anyone is in the area you need to check out redbones its truly a magical place with amazing pulled pork.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooooh, I love the building in the background of this pic .... is it a church ?


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

^^Sidney, that is the town hall for Saugus.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Due to hospitalization of an elderly relative, I have been traveling a lot. Therefore, I haven't been taking pics in the Boston area. It is nice to be back home. This weekend we went to Manchester-by-the-Sea. The beach there is called Singing Beach because the sand 'sings' when you walk on it. It didn't sing for us this weekend. Since it is off season, dogs are allowed and parking is free. During the summer, Bostonians can take commuter rail out to this beach & sweet village. And the villagers take the train into the city for work.




























It is difficult to photographs dogs! They won't pose for long.







































































































































It was a nice and relaxing visit to the beach. I love off-season beaches! Now we drive about a half hour to home.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel humbled, as an english person, by so many of the american suburbs I have viewed - so lovely!

There is just as much preserved history in the U.S as in Britain - in fact, even more so than in many british towns and cities.

Plus, the standard of living seems so much greater - in terms of size and space!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this pic ...










Well done :cheers:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Great city in a great region. Thanks !kay:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh no expat, you've gone a little quiet I see.

Can you send me a pm when you update this thread please.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

In a few months I'll be back in Boston. Nice!! I'll show these photos to my friend who was born and raised in Boston!! We'll definitely explore beyond the city. Thanks!!


----------

